# Galveston Godzilla



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

Myself and Capt Jason Mcrae went searching for some bigger fish this eve and Bigger fish we found.Released several fish and caught all the reds we could want.Check out this Galveston Bay beast Jason was able to trick into the landing net.

Ig @uppertxfishing

Uppertxfishing.com

Fb @uppertxfishing


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

mcrae's an ole salt in the trout Game.....


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

those recent chemical spills are helping the estuary out nicely!!!!!

i really expected to see a godzilla on this thread


----------

